# 4 months to go!!



## hikerchick (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi! I have been reading all of y'all's journals for awhile now and have been inspired to start up my own. I had a couple at mm.com but never really followed through on them. No more of that! It's great how you are all so supportive of each other and i could really use some of that right now.  

I am 5 1/2 months pregnant with my first (and probably only) child, due the end of October. I am very excited/freaked out about having a baby. So, since I'm pregnant I haven't been lifting as heavy as I normally would,  but I have managed to work out every day since day one! (as I have for about the last 5 years or so)

I've been eating well for the most part, but this is the main area I need improvement. I tend to binge and obsess about my food intake. I am tired of guilt! I have sometimes used being pregnant as a good excuse to eat something that I normally wouldn't.

Most of the time I am focused, though. I am really excited to get into better shape than I ever have been after giving birth. That helps to keep me focused.

Wow, I am rambling. I'll cut to the chase.

Height: 5' 5 1/2"
Weight: usually 132, currently I'm 22 weeks preg and weigh 140
Bfat: usually 18%

My goals right now are to eat consistently healthy, lots of veggies, cut out processed foods. Stick to whole foods with protein and grains as well.

I want to eat as clean as possible now to be that much closer to being super buff chick after. Before getting pregnant I could see my top two abs, and had good muscle definition, but not the quantity of muscle that I would like.

I just got back from vacation a couple hours ago and ate more junk than I would care to write down  so I will start posting my intake and workouts officially tomorrow.  Any and all advice, constructive criticism and random chat is appreciated and welcome!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome aboard 

So happy you joined us!  I'm sure you can get bunches of great nutritional tips here.

Congrats on the baby!  Do you know what it is yet?  Are you going to nurse?  Your diet will be especially important if you do so it's good to go ahead and make those changes.

BTW, has your doc said you were ok only gaining 6lbs so far???  Just looking out for ya!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome! I just started a journal too. You will like it here- Everyone is pretty awesome! AND you will learn SO much! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi hikerchick,

I do recognize your name from mm!   Glad you could join us!! Congrats here on the baby too! How exciting!!!! Glad to see you were able to work out during your pregnancy.  How's it going so far?


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks butterfly, Leslie and lina! I feel welcome already 

Oops - I have actually gained a total of 8 pounds and weigh 140. I saw my doc last Monday and she said not to worry, that I will probably be one of those that gain the majority of their weight in the last trimester.  Thanks butterfly! I am planning on nursing so any tips you can give on nutrition for that time would be great! We had our ultrasound about 3 weeks ago and someone was being especially shy for the majority of it. The tech "thinks" that it was a girl, but the emphasis is on the "thinks". In other words, not sure. No worries though - I'm happy either way!

I ended my day with a cup of cottage cheese after 40 minutes of pilates/yoga. Feel great and am looking forward to eating super healthy tomorrow! That is one thing a cheat day is  good for - makes me super motivated to get back on track.  Thanks again you guys for making me feel so at home!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2002)

*Tuesday*

I am still on vacation today so this is not a typical Tuesday for me. Back to work tomorrow 

*Workout:* 
Back
Chest
Calves/anterior tibialis
30 minute power walk with pupster
30 minutes pilates/yoga

*Food:*
Meal 1:
3/4 cup Fiber One with 1/2 cup soy milk
3/4 cup low fat cottage cheese with 1 tsp. of ground flax - ran out of cottage cheese otherwise, I would have had more.

Meal 2:
2 cups of corn (I know this isn't the best vegetable but I am cleaning out my freezer and found 3 bags in there!)
chicken breast

Meal 3:
Isopure protein shake ( I only drink 1/2 a packet at a time, that gives me 25 g protein)
Dreyers frozen whole fruit bar (I just read the back of these closely and they are not made with lots of fruit! I am mad! I will probably not buy anymore, too much sugar, but they are yummy!)

Meal 4:
3 oz chunk light tuna in water on 
14 low sodium Triscuits
apple

Will finish later.   Food will be quality though. My hubby has had strict instructions that I am back on the program!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hikerchick!

Welcome to the Diaries-

May you have a smooth and natural delivery of baby # 1. Do you have names picked out?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

WELCOME Hikerchick! I remember your name from MM.com!!  Glad you joined us overhear! CONGRATULATIONS On the baby!! YEAH!! I bet you are excited/ and freaked too.. I will be to when that day comes for me! Just remember to listen to your doctor about your nutrition! 
Thats soo cool you are able to workout still. I was wondering if "when" I get pregnant if your still allowed to lift weights!?! Soo the Dr. Said its okay? Curious me!
ANYWAY.. WELCOME TO IM~ YOUR GONNA LOVE IT BABE!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi TGK and Princess!

tgk these are our favorites so far:

girl: Riley Shine Donohue (Shine is my mom in law's name)
boy: Tanner Brooks Donohue (Brooks is/was my maiden name)


Princess, if I remember correctly (and I apologize in advance if I'm wrong) did you just get married? Congrats on that!  I will have to check out your journal and get an update.

My doctor said that I could continue to do my regular workouts, to just lighten my weights and increase my reps. So I've lightened my weights quite a bit, they're light enough now so that I can do at least 15 reps. I am really careful and focus on my form no matter what I'm doing. I have a great doctor, she's very encouraging of my healthy lifestyle.  I also do a ton of walking and yoga. 

The internet has been the best resource for info on pregnancy. Although I haven't seen much good research on exercising during. Maybe I should volunteer myself somewhere to be a test case!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

HEY Hickerchick.. girl your sooo right. Yes I got married in March!  Thanks! I like the names you have picked out.. they are adorable!!! It sounds like you have a great doctor.  Thats good to know you can still lift light weights while pregnant! I am very impressed that you have stayed active during your pregnancy.. I admire you..and want to do the same!  
HMMM?? I don't know about that test caseing stuff..that always scares me..I never want to be the first one to try something.. I would be careful sweetie! 
Have a good one!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

hikerchick,

Sorry took so long, but welcome to IM and the journals.  

Your baby must be a girl, because I had three boys and they weren't shy at all on the ultrasound. They were very proud to show off their stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

LIKE EVERY GUY!


----------



## craig777 (Jun 18, 2002)

Princess,


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2002)

LoL!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2002)

lol!

Hi craig! Wow, three boys, I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the idea of one baby, let alone three!

Hey Princess - thanks! I just checked out your wedding pics and you are sooo pretty! You're dress was definitely fit for a Princess. Congrats again! Are you thinking about having kids? I know when I first got married that is all anyone ever asked us - it drove me nuts! As if that was the only reason we got married, to start a baby making factory.(That's why I'm asking you now heehee)   I was just never ready. My husband said he was ready about 2 years ago.  They're always ready for something!  
Anyway, it seemed like now was as good a time as any. I think if I waited until I actually thought I was ready it never would have happened!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2002)

*Tuesday, part 2*

Okay, to finish off my eating for the day:

1.5 cups of cherries
1 Tablespoon of flax seed oil

and I'm about to have 1 cup of lowfat cottage cheese (made it to the store today).

1917 calories
264 g carbs  46%
142 g protein  30%
50 g fat  24%

I'm pretty happy with that!  

nighty night!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Hikerchick!

Cherries!!! I was just with my mom on the phone and she wanted to know if we've had cherries yet around here... I haven't seen them around here yet but I need to go scout for 'm!!! 

Tip for you! You can always go back and edit your post where you posted part of you menu so that you will have all your foods in one place.  That way it's easier to follow what you've been eating


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Lina!
That is definitely a better idea than having a bunch of different posts for one day! I'll catch on eventually   

Yes cherries! They are my absolute favorite food! They've been around here (Pacific Northwest) for about 2 weeks now. I live for cherry season!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2002)

*Wednesday*

Today was a good day!


*Workout:* 
45 minutes pilates/yoga

*Food:* 

3/4 cup Fiber One with 1/2 cup soymilk

3 slices low fat turkey breast
2 cups of cherries

2 cups of corn
chicken breast
Dreyers whole fruit bar

low carb protein bar

16 low sodium Triscuits with 
3 ounces of chunk light water packed tuna
peach

1 1/2 cups low fat cottage cheese with 
1 Tablespoon ground flax

1987 calories
154 g protein   31%
288 g carbs      49%
45 g fat            20%

I go through love/hate phases with cottage cheese. I will probably finish what I have in my fridge (2 large cartons) and not buy it again for awhile. I usually have a protein shake or two in place of it. Once the 3 bags of corn in my freezer are gone I will move on to the 4 bags of broccoli that are in there . I need to eat that stuff up so I can start buying loads of fresh veggies - yum!

I am keeping my cals at 300 above normal. That's what my doctor recommended for pregnancy nutrition. And I read something interesting today that I didn't know about the amazing flax seed - it's the best thing for brain development of the baby in the last trimester. I'll have to keep chugging it.  

The ground seeds though are really good in cottage cheese, kind of a nutty flavor. mmmmm.....nutty.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Hikerchick!!! Glad you had a great day today sweetie!! I did to!  Thank you sooo much for the compliments on my wedding pictures. That was such an awesome day!! Oh my god..yes at first everyone was asking me when we were going to have a baby!! What sucks, is I WOULD NOW..but Matt is the Smart one and wants to wait at least a year or longer.. I doubt that will happen though!  But we are going to have at least one cutie one day!! I'm soo happy your pregnancy is going great..thats awesome to hear. And I love reading your journal..keep it up!! I am learning lots of  baby info already from it!!  Have a great night girlie! BTW.. I have more pics in my journal now, Miss Ledix helped me with them today!! Bye !


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks Princess! I will have to check out your new pics!

I am learning so much from friends that are or were pregnant, it will be fun to pass along the info to others. Especially the nutrition/exercise part of it.  There's always so much more to learn!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2002)

Good morning!

I am going to have a friend take some pics of me at work today with the digital. If they don't come out too silly looking I'll post them.  My abs are pretty much gone, but I still have my tiny lil' biceps!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Good Morning doll!~ 
Thats great you are learning sooo much from friends!! I think they can probably teach you more than a DR. Could..maybe!!

oh.. I can't wait to see the pics!!! I hope you post them! I love Pictures!! chat w/ ya later babe. ... I know your not online right now!


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

hiker, I read somewhere I think Princess' journal that your hubby works graveyard... I feel for you hon, that will be tough once the baby comes.. Do you have your mom or relatives, friends that will be able to help out once the baby arrives?

When my son was born, my mom was here for 2 months! God Bless her!!! He was a colicky baby and cried all the time...oops don't mean to scare you!  But it sure did help to play tag team with her,.... plus she's a fab cook!  

Take care, sweets!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Princess and Lina!  

I did get the pics done. They are not toooo scary, just a little.  

When I figure out how to post them, I'll put them up.

Lina, we live across the country from our families, which is sometimes good and sometimes bad. Once we have the little one I will be wishing they were closer. My mom in law is coming out for two weeks when the baby's born to help us out. She is awesome so it is a good thing. We have a great support system of friends who (I hope) will help out when the time comes. I was thinking since he's on graveyard he could take care of the baby all night when he's home. He works shorter weeks: one week he works 3 days, the next four, then back to three.  Your baby had colic? I've heard some nightmare stories about that! I hope it wasn't too bad for you.

Thanks girls!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey honey! Oh man, thats too bad your family is across the country from you!! Especially now. BUT WOW Your mom in law is coming.. she's going to help soooo Much!!!  Thats great! When is your due date?
Thats kinda a cool schudule your hubby has..too bad its nights though..But you might get a lot of sleep that way! 
I am sure it will all be great!! 

Good Luck on getting those pics up! They gave me a TON OF HELP in my journal yesterday..maybe if you have trouble..go read there!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Princess, I'll check out your journal before I even attempt to post those pics! 

It will be great that my mom in law is coming. She is going to rent a car and stay at a nearby hotel because she said she "doesn't want to be in our hair". How cool is that?! She's great, and I'm lucky to have her. My parents probably won't make it out - long story - so it will be great to have her here!

Oh - and I almost forgot to tell you - I'm due Oct. 23.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2002)

Great pictures! Your beautiful!! You should be proud of your little belly..and GIRL I can tell you workout!!  
LOOK AWESOME!!! 

WOW Your mom in law is awesome..thats sooo cool of her to get her own hotel room! That will be nice!! Take care!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 20, 2002)

Very cute!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Princess - you're too sweet! 
Hi Miss Ledix, thanks for visiting! 

Ate great today, except it is 8:30 pm, I haven't had enough calories and I'm not really hungry. Maybe I will have a protein shake, yeah, I will.

Weight Workouts this week have not been the greatest, due to being on vacation, fighting allergies, and this whole "buiilding another person" thing sometimes wears me out. The good thing is that I fell like I'm actually listening to my body for the first time. When I'm tired I don't go to they gym anyway, I rest. It's definitely an adjustment for me. My personality fights it but I know it's for a good cause.

*Workout:* 

30 minutes pilates/yoga

*Food:* 

3/4 cup Fiber One with 1/2 cup soy milk
Isopure 

3 ounces low fat turkey breast
apple

1 cup corn
chicken breast

2 cups of cherries
low carb bar

1 Dreyers fruit bar
1.5 cups low fat cottage cheese

1 tablespoon flax seed oil
1 Dreyers fruit bar 
Isopure

1896 calories
255 carbs   46%
166 protein   35%
40 fat   19%

I'm really happy with my eating these last 3 days. Starting this journal has really helped me get my butt in gear, something I've been meaning to do for awhile.  If anyone has any suggestions  I'd be happy to hear them. Such as do I need more fat? Should I have my flax oil earlier in the day? Thanks!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 21, 2002)

*Friday*

Okay, food today, not so great. But I knew that was going to happen and it could have been a lot worse! So, even though I'm the only one reading my journal , I will continue to be honest with myself and write down everything I am eating.

*Workout:* 



*Food:* 

3/4 cup Fiber One with 1/2 cup soymilk
Isopure
1 tablespoon flax seed oil

1 cup cherries

turkey empanada (here's where the day started to slide downhill)
about 12 Pringles (these weren't very good)
1 can of all natural soda

got back to work where they were having a birthday party for my friend and had:
1 small slice of chocolate cake with frosting
4 crackers with cheese
chocolate crispy thingy

Dinner will be eaten out, where I will have a somewhat healthy
oriental chicken salad (yummy! ) from Applebee's.


Am not going to count calories or nutrients today, as  fitday does not have anything near an "empanada". It did have a lot of turkey in it though, so that was good.Although it was dark meat.

Here's my issue: I do great if I just say no to any temptation, I can turn anything down. But once I have one thing that in my head isn't "good" then I feel free to keep going i.e. 12 pringles and a slice of cake. I don't want to be too hard on my self, but I want to be really fit with good muscle definition. I'm really trying to work on my compulsive behaviour with food. I am not sure what to do. Do I just say no to everything (which is probably easier and less guilt inducing)? When I try to let myself be lenient I go off of the deep end and eat crap that I don't even want and feel horrible for after I'm done. AAAAUUUGGGHHHH!!! Maybe I am too hard on myself. I don't expect myself to be perfect in any other area of my life, so why with my eating? Why does it have to be such a big deal??

Okay, I'm done. I need to get back to work


----------

